# General beekeeping > Your Favourite Links >  Dr Peter Molan. Medical Use of Honey.

## prakel

A collection of references to the work of Dr Peter Molan and his team 

http://waikato.academia.edu/PeterMolan/Papers

To shamelessly quote Malcolm T Sanford in the April 2014 Apis newsletter




> Dr. Peter Molan is reported  to have retired!  That may not mean much to many on this side of the world, but he's the pioneer that has brought to the world's attention New Zealand's  manuka honey.  Fortunately, he's put up a legacy of his work on the web. This is a priceless trove of information about honey and honey research, as well as concentrating on the “specialness” of manuka.  Read about the non-peroxide activity of the honey and the fact that all manuka honey is not the same, being categorized by whether it has “active” components .  Only the active stuff has been found effective.  Unfortunately, many “knock offs” of manuka honey, sometimes sold fraudulently as the real stuff, can be found in the market place.  Caveat emptor!

----------


## Easy beesy

That's great info. Thanks for that.

----------

